# Whats your food plans for tea tonight??



## mikep1979 (Jun 13, 2009)

well mine involve some form of chicken (i.e maybe a curry) depending on how far i get with doing my garden today. if i dont get far i will probably just bake it in the oven with some garlic onions lemon and lime. then do some potatoes with it. thinking maybe my greek potatoes again mmmmmmmmmmmm which are just potatoes roasted in garlic onion honey and a little drizzle of very high quality olive oil. will also be making a salad to


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm havig a Medium Rare Sirloin Steak , Garlic Mushrooms and Brocolli , followed by a large ice cold lager , which I have been craving like an Alcoholic for days lol


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well mine involve some form of chicken (i.e maybe a curry) depending on how far i get with doing my garden today. if i dont get far i will probably just bake it in the oven with some garlic onions lemon and lime. then do some potatoes with it. thinking maybe my greek potatoes again mmmmmmmmmmmm which are just potatoes roasted in garlic onion honey and a little drizzle of very high quality olive oil. will also be making a salad to



Have you tried fish with garlic and lemon juice wrapped in foil baked in the oven for 20 minutes? I think it was Northerner who put me on to that one. Very nice it is too. The fish can be frozen fillets.

I'm going to have one of those pots of pasta from the supermarket tonight. I'm working from 3 to midnight and the canteen will not cook hot meals after 7.45pm. (No great loss as tonight's so called cook is bl**dy useless).


Have a look at my what are you having for din dins tonight thread.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 13, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Have you tried fish with garlic and lemon juice wrapped in foil baked in the oven for 20 minutes? I think it was Northerner who put me on to that one. Very nice it is too. The fish can be frozen fillets.
> 
> I'm going to have one of those pots of pasta from the supermarket tonight. I'm working from 3 to midnight and the canteen will not cook hot meals after 7.45pm. (No great loss as tonight's so called cook is bl**dy useless).
> 
> ...



HEY!!!! I GAVE YOU THAT TIP !!!!! CHEEKY !!!!


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HEY!!!! I GAVE YOU THAT TIP !!!!! CHEEKY !!!!



*Oopps - I was sure what I said was true. 

**Sorry Insulin addict*. 

*Grovel Grovel Grovel.* 

*I am not worthy.*

Spank me (be gentle first).


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 13, 2009)

brightontez said:


> *Oopps - I was sure what I said was true.
> 
> **Sorry Insulin addict*.
> 
> ...



Well I should think so too !!!! check your thread Mr !!!!! It  was meeeee , its one of my favourite meals , hey glad you like it so much you are recommending it to others though lol .... Now... for the spanking .. Ahem.... my office NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I should think so too !!!! check your thread Mr !!!!! It  was meeeee , its one of my favourite meals , hey glad you like it so much you are recommending it to others though lol .... Now... for the spanking .. Ahem.... my office NOW!!!!!!



You are absolutely right http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showpost.php?p=15363&postcount=4

Now where did I put that exercise book to stuff down the back of my trousers....?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 13, 2009)

brightontez said:


> You are absolutely right http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showpost.php?p=15363&postcount=4
> 
> Now where did I put that exercise book to stuff down the back of my trousers....?



Ha ha ha that old trick will not work with me Tez , get ready , I'm going to find my cane / whip now


----------



## Steff (Jun 13, 2009)

i have chicken curry making my naans myself whooppee should be fun ,


----------



## sweetsatin (Jun 13, 2009)

I made a quorn & vegitable chilli with rice.....lovelyyyyyyyyy


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 13, 2009)

tonight - as I'm on my own cuz the other half has buggered off home for a weekend  I've got low fat ham & cheese chicken kievs, mashed potato and brocoli. yuuuuuum. I think I probably eat the best of the entire student populace in this building XD


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 14, 2009)

well the chicken ended up in a mediteranian glaze and was fab. tonight i will be doing argentina fire steaks with cheesey mash and some veg


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 14, 2009)

Just a Prawn salad for me today I think , its too hot to eat in this weather , the heat just makes me feel queasy and ill


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 14, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Just a Prawn salad for me today I think , its too hot to eat in this weather , the heat just makes me feel queasy and ill



nah it is a good day for fire steaks. will maybe have a salad to hehehehehehe oh and a few beers to wash it down with lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nah it is a good day for fire steaks. will maybe have a salad to hehehehehehe oh and a few beers to wash it down with lol



I had a Serloin Steak last night with garlic mushrooms and veg lol mmmm I love Steak !!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 14, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I had a Serloin Steak last night with garlic mushrooms and veg lol mmmm I love Steak !!



lol well i do to


----------

